# Overwintering with honey as food supply?



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I am a first year beekeeper and so far my bees are doing very well. I have an ton of honey and would like to harvest some to last me over the winter (I use it as a coffee sweetener) but would like to leave most of it as my bees food supply. I am in NE Oklahoma and out winters are short and not that severe (compared to northern part of the country)

Any thoughts on why I should or should not?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How many hives to have a ton of honey? Not enough real information to answer the question.

. Al


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> How many hives to have a ton of honey? Not enough real information to answer the question.
> 
> . Al


2 hives, 1 full


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Still not enough information. How many brood boxes and how manyt honey supers full? 

2 hives? is that 2 colonies or 2 deep hive boxes?

. Al


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

The number of hives and bees is really not relevant.

My question is whether or not it is a good idea to leave the honey for their food instead of feeding them sugar water.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Dutchie said:


> The number of hives and bees is really not relevant.
> 
> My question is whether or not it is a good idea to leave the honey for their food instead of feeding them sugar water.



You have a very knowledgeable beekeeper trying to help you out, and to get an appropriate answer he needs the questions answered, they are relevant.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In the caser of sugar syrup or Honey then the answer is simple>>>>>> *HONEY EVERY TIME.
*
If the question would have been that in the first place you wouldf have had the answer a long time ago.


 Al


----------

